# Bitsoup Private Torrent Tracker 5000 new sign ups



## tomqman (Jan 11, 2008)

tonight at midnight bitsoup a private torrent tracker is allowing 5000 sign ups only. ive been using bitsoup for a while now i must say you get great speeds and great torrents on there. (just remeber to seed)



			
				Bitsoup said:
			
		

> Breaking in 2008
> 
> With a whole new Bitsoup year ahead of us again and a few weeks of
> upgrading and tweaking left in history again, we felt it was time
> ...



< Link removed >

*Sinkhead Edit:* No warez links please. I've edited them out of the rest of the thread too...


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 11, 2008)

Best disclaimer ever

Disclaimer:None of the files shown here are actually hosted on this server. The links are provided solely by this site's users. These BitTorrent files are meant for the distribution of backup files. By downloading the BitTorrent file, you are claiming that you own the original backup file. The administrator of this site < Link removed > holds NO RESPONSIBILITY if these files are misused in any way. For controversial reasons, if you are affiliated with or conducting an investigation for any government, ANTI-Piracy group or any other related group, or were formally a worker of one you CANNOT download any of these BitTorrent files. If you download these files but are not agreeing to these terms and you are violating code 431.322.12 of the Internet Privacy Act signed by Bill Clinton in 1995 and that means that you CANNOT threaten our ISP(s) or any person(s) or company storing these files, and cannot prosecute any person(s) affiliated with this site which includes family, friends or individuals who run or enter this web site. If you do not agree to these terms do not use our site or this service otherwise you will face serious legal consequences .























reminds me of those old rom site disclaimers


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 11, 2008)

this are good torrent?


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 11, 2008)

Has this finished yet or has it yet to begin?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Jan 11, 2008)

midnight est?


----------



## Extreme Coder (Jan 11, 2008)

TBH, Iam not that familiar with EST/GMT stuff :/
So how many hours left untill that?


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 11, 2008)

It doesn't actually say what time zone. 
This is when some basic internet skills come into play.

Step one: ping www.bitsoup.org
returns: 66.29.9.31

Step 2: IP Geolocation

UNITED STATES  	 NEW JERSEY  	 MORRIS PLAINS  	 40.8475
-74.4826

Then we realise that it's UTC -5.00

So 5am for Brits.

P.S. The location of the server is not necessarily where the webmaster is. But missing the window for a site that doesn't know how to tell the time to a worldwide audience isn't a big deal for me.


----------



## Jackreyes (Jan 11, 2008)

6 hours 30 mins i think


----------



## tomqman (Jan 11, 2008)

its midnight 2night but i dont know what timezone


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 11, 2008)

How much is that in EST?


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 11, 2008)

QUOTE(Jackreyes @ Jan 11 2008 said:


> 6 hours 30 mins i think



By what logic?


----------



## Jackreyes (Jan 11, 2008)

12pm est
est is -4 gmt

so they are 4 hours behind
therefore it'll be 4am gmt
4am gmt is in 6 hours 30


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 11, 2008)

Their server is UTC -5.00


----------



## Jackreyes (Jan 11, 2008)

lol my mistake then
i thought cos est was mentioned here that it'd be est

ok 7 hours 30 then


----------



## Elritha (Jan 11, 2008)

Well it looks like the site is accepting signups now. Either that I just got lucky.


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 11, 2008)

Bitsoup is great I have been using it for a few months now its the only torrent tracker I use. 

Keep seeding though


----------



## Banger (Jan 11, 2008)

BitSoup is not that great. I guess they have some cool stuff from time to time though.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 11, 2008)

couldn't care less, usenet FTW


----------



## Salamantis (Jan 11, 2008)

Is BitSoup a game or other tracker? If it's a other tracker, do they have Mac apps?


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 11, 2008)

aww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sorry
> The current user account limit (110,000) has been reached. Inactive accounts are pruned all the time, please check back again later...


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 11, 2008)

wow i like the early 1990 graphics on top 
..... yeah i think im going to pass on this 

i dont want my info sold to korean mobsters


----------



## slayerspud (Jan 12, 2008)

Lol I remember getting banned off here for fake uploading at 10 tb/s. Still going to sign up again though, just in case.


----------



## Jaejae (Jan 12, 2008)

I blocked that fucking horrible header.
Is this thread even alowed?


----------



## MaHe (Jan 12, 2008)

QUOTE(Jaejae @ Jan 12 2008 said:


> I blocked that fucking horrible header.
> Is this thread even alowed?


Haha, the site design is DISGUSTING, but hey, at least it's a big tracker. Ever since I've been banned off TorrentBits (R.I.P.) for leeching, I've never been able to get on a decent one. Finally, I managed to.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 12, 2008)

I would close this but I lack the powers to, has illegal downloads on (albeit in torrent form) so it isn't allowed.

*Sinkhead Edit:* Links removed and topic closed


----------

